

Wrote a small web app, would love feedback - ByteMuse
http://ridity.com/

======
jabo
I would love to see a "How it works" section on the landing page. I know
there's a "Sample" section, but that just lists an entry after it was created.
I'd like to see how the entry was created using the app.

Also, have you looked at this app: <http://www.everytrail.com/iphone.php>

------
donw
The site design is nice, although the use of hash-urls for things like the
login URL is mildly irritating... especially if it doesn't work with Chrome
autofill.

Showing the workflow is key. I'm a RunKeeper user; do I use this on my phone
like RK, or need to enter routes? Can I choose common routes that other users
have put in?

------
ryankelly
I'm not a rider, but I like the elevation map in the example. Nice feature.

